
So Long to ‘Star Wars’ - tambourine_man
https://theoutline.com/post/8507/star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-nostalgia
======
fuball63
I think for any work of art, there are two companions to the piece that need
to be considered; context and authenticity.

Authenticity is why punk music or other lofi forms can technically "sound bad"
but be great pieces of art; they come from a real and genuine place.

The problem with Star Wars is that it's so obviously lost its authenticity.
It's just an IP that Disney can convert to the same money making machine they
stumbled on with Marvel.

The article mentions the hints of world building that are exposed in the
originals. I agree that was part of why I always liked Star Wars... but that
kind of dedication to the art is completely absent from the new ones.

~~~
A_Parr
A New Hope was genuine. Empire, was an allegory for George Lucas turning to
the dark side.

Return of the Jedi was full sell-out.

I-III seem to be designed to maximize spite against his rabid fanbase, while
pandering to the children which made him his fortune. Seeing how he hated his
hardcore fans, and had good reason to, makes those movies genuine in the same
way punk music is.

